# S1 motocaddy. Red light staying on when charging?



## Grantley1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got a new motocaddy.

There are 3 lights which indicate the state of charge. 
Red for charging. Orange 90% charged and green is fully charged.

Mine is constantly red. When I plug it in the light in the right of the charger flashes green then the left light is red? Does this mean it is fully charged?

Anyone else had this? Should I just ignore it?


----------



## LinksTurf (Jul 12, 2014)

I am assuming you have the lead acid battery, though my charger doesn't have three lights. The light on my charger goes green very briefly when switched on and then turns red. It will stay red for a few hours, before changing to yellow. It takes at least 8 hours and often longer before the light turns green at which time it is fully charged. Lead acid batteries should always be fully charged before use.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 12, 2014)

only have a powakaddy but these things all operate pretty similarly.

When I plug in, brief green then constant red until fully charged where it will turn green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Not what I wanted to hear. Looking at an M3 or M1 although I was looking at lithium.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

When I had the lead acid one it stayed red for a long time ( around 8 hours )


----------



## CMAC (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Not what I wanted to hear.* Looking at an M3 or M1 although I was looking at lithium.
		
Click to expand...

what? that the red light stays on till its charged then its green


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			what? that the red light stays on till its charged then its green 

Click to expand...

Potential charging issues. If it's a normal thing, and a matter of waiting for the full charge then happy days but that's not quite how it reads. It sounds in the OP as if he's left it on charge


----------



## DaveM (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Potential charging issues. If it's a normal thing, and a matter of waiting for the full charge then happy days but that's not quite how it reads. It sounds in the OP as if he's left it on charge
		
Click to expand...

Sounds to me as if the Op doesn't know what's, what and that is why he is asking on here.


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have charged the battery for more than 12 hours and it still has a red light on. 
It should be fully charged by now so I have disconnected the charger.

I wonderd if anyone else has had this with a brand new battery and charger?

I'm playing tomorrow. Will see how I get on!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2014)

My battery charger does the same, it's clearly ( to me) a charger fault and if I forget to switch it off when charged it does tend to "cook" the battery! I usually leave a note to remind me to switch it off

I really should buy a replacement charger!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 13, 2014)

Should go to green when fully charged. As it's new, take the battery and charger straight back to the place that sold it to you, they should replace it.

Homer, there will always be a percentage of failure on new items from a manufacturing company, however good they are. Had my S1 for 4 years now, the original lead battery lasted for nearly three of them. Here's one positive to negate the negative, and still prefer my S1 over the GoKart I had previously.


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jul 13, 2014)

I put it in charge before I went to bed and it was green when I woke up.

Perhaps it needed a little longer than 12 hours. Who knows!

It was faultless today though  really happy with the trolley


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 13, 2014)

Checking mine after, when it's fully charged, one red light on and all green lights flashing.


----------

